# Hangover Cure?



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just got back from a wedding and bachelor party this wknd. Fricken hangover, trying everything to sober up. uke:

What's your trick? It will be interesting to see what people are doing to kick a hangover the next day.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has tried that pill they sell on TV that you take before you drink. I think it is called Chaser? Supposedly you pop the pill and drink all you want. Otherwise drink a bunch of water, put a pillow over your head and try to sleep.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I don't drink to that level anymore. I just hated losing a whole day of my life due to feeling horrible all day. Big breakfast with coffee and hot shower will make ya feel a little better...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Big breakfast with coffee and hot shower will make ya feel a little better...


Then a five hour power nap!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hmmmm

QUOTE:
Big breakfast with coffee and hot shower will make ya feel a little better...

The only problem with that is I never know my true "breaking" point. When playing softball I usually go beyond that point, meaning, then next day there is no possible way I could eat breakfast. My only real cure is making myself take the dog for a long walk and work it out of the system!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

gotta eat something greasy!! Fast food is the best for my hangovers...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep, A big meal and about 18 Powerades!! You know its a good hangover when you don't pea until after the 16th one!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hair of the dog is the old way :lol: in other words have a beer, but only one :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Coming from a bartender
Have a caesar with 3 teaspoons sugar, and a extra pickle.
Guaranteed to work, if I make it, but then I make mine strong so you'd probably be getting drunk off of it! "Kennedy style" as we call it....
Couple glasses of H2o after and you should be good to go?
I think that's the Alcoholic way to get rid of them.....


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Definately have to eat something like eggs or cereal, (gotta have some nourishment) but if it's lunch time when you first get up, a darn good hearty bowl of vegetable beef stew and a huge glass of O.J. does it for me.

If you can't eat, forget it, you're screwed :lol: and your day will be long and painfull on the sofa. Hopefully it's Sunday and football is on.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Why not just stay drunk? k:


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

if it's a hangover it means u were drunk yesterday


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Really?????????? :lost:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> if it's a hangover it means u were drunk yesterday


hence the point just stay drunk and then no hangover. This is not college level stuff. :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I am not a drinker, but I have heard potassium helps. Eat a bannana before you go to bed. That and lots of water.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Don't do it (fat chance!) :wink:

Otherwise: 4 anacin the night before (before the hangover, not the drunk!) :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Before going to bed take a couple Tylenol, a couple multivitamin tablets, and drink LOTS of water.

Dehydration is the cause of a lot of hangover symptoms.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

The method I use is...wake up in the morning, swear, promise yourself not to drink like that ever again at least until you throw up for the second time, then once you think you can hold something down drink one glass of water and proceed to pitty yourself for the rest of the day. And try to mix in one of the legendary "Beer Poos" somewhere between the glass of water and pitty. And repeat the whole process the next weekend.

You know what Frank Sinatra used to say: "I feel sorry for the people that dont' drink, when they wake up in the morning that's the best they'll feel all day"


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

As soon as you get up have a stiff drink of whatever you had to get the hangover. For example if you drank wiskey cokes the night before, make a strong one as soon as you get up and drink it. If it was a beer then you have to drink one of them.

I know it will probably make you uke: just thinking about it but it seems to work for me! Good luck! :beer:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

If you end your evening on your own will, drink a batch of Pedialyte before hitting the sack. It's the stuff they give to babies for dehydration. The grape flavor is pretty good. 
If you do however, end up passing out somewhere, my starter to the long day ahead is the #2 at McD's- breakfast burritos!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

BBQ tater chips and Dr. Pepper mixed together uke:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

just crack open another. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Chaser tabs work awesome. Take the first pair of pills with your first drink, then another pair after an hour or two, and keep taking them every 3 hours afterwards. No hangover whatsoever, and I drink a ton!!! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Start Drinkin


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sex cures everything :drunk:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

well said bubolc!!

the sex idea is not a bad one either, i find a little cardio before bed tends to help in the morning


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

"Beer Poo" also known as "hydro spray"

Some have also been witness to the goose hunting version taken while out in the field known as the "High Life Cookie" or "Power Painter"

Field versions are usually associated with a lack of paper caused by the low incidence of a "clean break" In extreme situations victims have been known to use cut up underware or to discard shorts soon after arrival at home. Laughter and throwing of rocks and mud by friends while caught in a compromising position under inadaquate cover are also found regularly with the field versions. Game can usually be found in great abundance during these times in close proximity to the hungover individual.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

GG LMFAO!! :rollin: 
The lack of paper has hit me a time or two. I've got a few stylish cut off t-shirts to prove it! :-?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Jed is the professional on in field beer poo. Any questions on this topic should be directed toward the expert! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Jed.....Too much info!!!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This is the golden rule that I live by. ALL CONVERSATIONS EVENTUALLY LEAD TO SH#T 
I'm the only guy who has paper in his pickup, waterfowling bag, various pockets of hunting clothes and tackle boxes.

Other very good information I have gained through my travels throughout the back country.

Fence posts work great as toilet paper rollers and crapping on a gravel road is not inappropriate behavior if it suddenly sneaks up on you.

Beware of those who can "stack it out of the water"

If you cannot reach a toilet within 15 paces do not put in a dip and drink a mountain dew at the same time between the hours of 5:00am and 7:30am.

I know you laughed Dan. Don't try and be all proper. Your not fooling us.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Toilet paper is the #1 hunting essential!Anytime you are caught without it you wish you had it(Rubarb leaves dont work,and a friend got poison ivy in a very sensitive region while being caught with no TP :lol: ).GG,sounds like you have to bring imodium with you on hunting trips :lol: .


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love how how these threads digress so quickly and it shows that we never regress as we get older...............because we were never that proper to begin with! I think there is a bit of RED NECK in all true sportsmen!!!!!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Nothing funnier than seeing a full size grown man start sweating and doing the scramble on a cold fall morning. And as GG said game can usually be found in abundance. Just make sure you can keep it off you heels boys. 

In and attempt to steer this post back, my real hangover cure is Gatorade and water. If you are trying to combat a hangover on a hunting day, I like to drive to the field with the windows down.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

When I am really hungover the only thing that helps is a nap on the couch. When I was in Jamaica this spring I was really hungover when we went fishing, it was not good. I have never seen waves like that before and I was soooo green I probably could have glowed. uke: If you ever have the chance to do deep sea fishing, make sure you don't drink too much the night before because it was miserable.

Someone in our group this morning over slept, so he didn't have time to do the essential morning routine before leaving. I think I could have gotten top dollar for the stiff, once wet paper towels that I had in my bag this morning. So if you find any paper towels half buried in a field, I would suggest not picking them up.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Went Marlin fishing off the Baja coast a few years back. Our entire group was either totally or semi - hungover and it was miserable. We took turns reeling in the fish, puking, and sleeping below deck!

I agree, DON'T drink the night before a deep sea fishing trip!!!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Manual labor in the hot sun. Pretty easy to sweat the alcohol clean outta ya. It is the fastest way I know of too feel better.

Also an easy way to land in the hospital if you get too dehydrated. So drink lotsa cold water while working.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Funny how this thread turned into a discussion on poop!

The front pocket of my shirt has been a savior a couple of times, I also where two pair of socks at all times just for this reason..

Front pocket for them normals sh!ts.. and extra socks if I run into a case of the BUTT PEE!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have been known to loose a sock or two in my younger days but now I always have a roll of TP in the truck and it is rare that I don't drive, but also have a roll in mybackpack/blindbag. My daughter and her little friends always laugh when they se the TP roll in the truck.!!!! And yes Jed, I did LMFAO!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

While hunting deer last fall, we had been walking and walking and walking draws trying to push out some nice deer. One of the older guys in the group (that has never walked(ever) and always posted) said he was going to walk the next draw. He heads down one side of the draw very quickly into the deepest part and I make my way around and start walking the sidehill. About 5-10 minutes into the walk, I hear some commotion and he makes a bunch of noise. After no deer come out I decide to check on him to see if he was hurt. As I get to him I can smell this nasty stench.....and I soon realize it s coming from him. Apperantly he had been holding a branch as if he was water-skiing so he could project his sh*t away from his boots/feet and the branch broke! He fell into his own crap and had it smeared on his hamstrings!!!!!!! Absolutely hilarious! We should have known something was up when he wanted to make his first walk in 3 years of hunting!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> He fell into his own crap and had it smeared on his hamstrings!!!!!!!


 uke:

So did you give him a helping hand?


----------

